# Wiiscrubber 1.40 and multiso loader released



## Dack (Feb 14, 2009)

This morning the latest Wiiscrubber, version 1.40,  that includes a lot of functionality to enable the creation of a multigame ISOs (among other things) was released.

Included in the RAR file is a Homebrew Channel Application, based on Softchip, that allows for the Wii to run those games.

You can now create, and run, discs with several games on one ISO as long as you have the HBC installed.

The forum thread discussing it is here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=135336&st=0

The download link for the software pack is:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=4838


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome. Just Awesome.
Now if I just had this before I burnt all those discs on Jenga last year....


----------



## steveroo (Dec 29, 2011)

i'm looking forward to trying this out tomorrow!
-bookmarked


----------

